# First fish of the year is PB!!!



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Speechless guys, i hope this is the start of good things to come this year. Fish was 6 and 1/2 pounds! Caught it on a 1/4oz jig with a bleeding hook. I also caught 3 other smaller bass in about a 45 minute span, shocked me being its only 40-45 here in Carey. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That's a tank! Congratulations.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like a biggun' to me... Awesome dude.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish, hope to get out soon.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice fish!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## Krig55 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice football you got there


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a toad....congrats man!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish. Congratulations!


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

a cell pic is better than no pic. we love seeing pics that's for sure. great fish!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats....


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice pig


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

nice fish but i think ur scale might be a little off lol just my opinion no offense


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

None taken, theres one in every crowd. Maybe you could buy me a new one then, that you approve of to take an accurate weight?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on a real pig!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Luns said:


> None taken, theres one in every crowd. Maybe you could buy me a new one then, that you approve of to take an accurate weight?


haha wasnt tryin to get you all worked up. was just saying it doesnt look like a 6 and a half lb fish . the one in my pic is only 5.8


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

trust me im not worked up in the least bit, i was just hoping you could give me one of your scales since mine must be off......the old phrase the picture doesnt do the fish justice comes into mind


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice largemouth man. Congrats. I want a 5+ pounder so bad. My buddy got a 4.5lb largemouth last week and i havent heard the end of it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm on Willyb's boat....what was the length on the fish? Comparing it to your rod/reel I am guessing 20"?


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

22" maybe a tad over. Thanks for the support bud!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a hogossaurus! Nice, I'm jealous so I am going to say that thing is not an ounce over 2 lbs


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That looks to be a 2500 series reel on a Berkley Lightning spin Rod. Nice rods that have a longer grip. 
That also looks to be about a 6 1/2 pound bass laying there next to it.


----------



## Pro Angler (Mar 24, 2010)

your post says first of the year.....what are the dates below that?


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

The other dates are the other top fish i have caught this year, just a personal log of the heaviest 5 bass ive gotten


----------

